# Does your chi burp?



## Suekadue (Nov 16, 2009)

I have to ask because I did not know dogs burped/belched. Max actually did this several times last night. Poor little guy came to me to be held - he curled up in my arms (_he does this when his tummy is sick_). He started making sounds that sounded like a short "reverse sneeze!" Not to be gross but I knew it was a burp because of the smell that followed. Anyway he did this a few times over about a 30 minute period. He stayed in my arms, shaking the whole time. A few minutes after it was over he jumped down and began to play. Go figure - - - he must of had a lot of tummy gasses! Have you ever heard your chi burp?


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

Yep, I can pat them on their back, while being held, after eating and they will burp..


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Never heard mine burp. Glad your little one is feeling better now.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

HEHE...mine all burp if I give them a little squeeze after they eat, or "pat their back" but its so cute.

They all eat way fast, despite my best attempts to slow it down, other than Oakley.

Trigger gets the hiccups at least once a day for a few minutes. Cracks me up


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

Yes mine burp and some of mine will get the hicups.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh sounds like he did have a lot of gas bless him.

Daisy is the burper, after she eats i pat her back and she lets one out. lol
I think it's cause she eats faster than Darla, so now i lift her right after her meals to burp her. hehe!! x


----------



## Rico's Mom (Feb 21, 2009)

Sounds like it was more acid reflux...Rico gets this sometimes.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

baby burps all day the other 2 do not


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

chico doesnt' burp but he does get the hiccups about once a week....


----------



## Joey's Dad (Jul 30, 2009)

jan896 said:


> chico doesnt' burp but he does get the hiccups about once a week....


I've only heard Joey burp once when he had an upset stomach, but they all get the hiccups every so often...


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Yes, Bella burps after eating her breakfast all the time. Her breakfast is the only meal that we put 1,000 mg. fish oil into her food - the fish oil is making her burp.


----------



## Suekadue (Nov 16, 2009)

Well I feel better knowing that our little guys burp - I think it's funny in a way but yet I don't like it when Max is sick. Thanks for everyone's response.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

lol burps!...i always say "excussseeee you dexter!" when he burps. usually when he burps some food comes out and he eats it back up o_o;; lol...sucha silly


----------



## qtchi (Jun 19, 2010)

All of my different kinds of dogs have burped. Usually my Lab/Chow will do it after eating a big meal. Our Chi, Venus, will burp because she seems to think she should drink a huge amount of water a couple of times a day. At least half of the time she'll burp up some water.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Gingersmom said:


> Yep, I can pat them on their back, while being held, after eating and they will burp..


Thats what i do with mine,but mainly for Fynn.


----------



## Puperella (Jun 29, 2010)

basil always burps after she eats. She has done it for as long as I can remember. It scared me at first because I thought she was going to get sick. But then I grew to think it was just cute..hahah see mom...she really is like a baby! 

cheers, Mariah


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

Yes, little Paco burps all the time. Sometimes right in my face.


----------



## skwerlylove (Apr 24, 2010)

They do, but usually if they've eaten too fast!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

No regular burpers here. Only once in a great while one will let out a little bubble but nothing regular. When they were on kibble though I recall at least a couple burping after every meal. Typically it was the boys & Matilda...she just did the reverse sneeze thing because she at WAY too fast. LOL


----------



## xxdotmyeyes (Jan 16, 2009)

Shotzey burps, anytime he eats or drinks anything. No matter how little or how much lol.

He'll eat/drink then he comes and gets on my lap, puts his paws on my chest, so his face is in mine, and then burp. lol

It's gross... but I find it cute too.... lol

Polly doesn't burp, but she gets gas.. frequently. I prefer the burping.


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

Never burp. But she does get hiccups every once in a while. It's the cutest thing ever (I know I'm an evil Momma). Her whole body bounces with every hiccup- I love it :daisy:


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

Well so far I have not heard my chi burp yet (she's only 13 weeks) but my toy poodle will burp quite often after she eats a big meal


----------

